# Cow Fish Question!



## Diablosdomain220 (May 24, 2005)

Hey Guys its me again! lol - I was also wondering in response to my seahorses - how bad of an idea would a cowfish or two be as tankmates???
Any info on cowfish would be great! 

P.S. Does anyone know a good site to buy seahorses from! I need a trust worthy,healthy,good priced site!

Thanks in advance! :wink: 

Joe


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

from what i know cowfish are best as species only tanks, as i am almost positive they can kill everything in a tank by releasing something toxic if i remember right. And need rather a large tank, not recommended for beginner's. They just had an artcle on them two mos ago in the TFH magazine. Here's some more info on them for you:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=68

their tank recommendation is a tad big but can get away with 75g i would say.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Cowfish are big hovering cruisers which eat anything they can suck up and crush in their mouths. That includes seahorses, which are nice and crunchy and therefore appealing to cows. They are as cute as all getout, and make good pets, but are best suited to to communities of larger fish.

Boxfishes are the ones which are deadly toxic tank-nukers, but some cows are a wee toxic as well, although considered safe.

OceanRider is a good place to get healthy seahorses that will actually eat & live, but they're not cheap.


----------



## Diablosdomain220 (May 24, 2005)

thanks for the info malawianpro and old salt! both answers were extremely helpful! Count me out for the cow fish! lol - The whole point of this new salt water tank is for seahorses! so + the space needed for these guys are to much for my 40 gallon! Thanks guys!

Joe


----------

